# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Философская ошибка в книгах.

## Кришна Мохан дас

Харе Кришна!В новых редакциях книг я заметил философскую ошибку(апасиддханту).В конце каждой книги есть глава о прасаде.Вы назвали её «Как приготовить прасад».Но приготовить прасад невозможно!Прасад это милость Кришны.Он эту милость(Прасад) нам даёт.А приготовить можно только бхог,но не прасад.То есть глава должна называться «Как приготовить бхог» или "Как приготовить пищу для Господа".Только после принятия бхога Кришной получится прасад.Будет ли в новых редакциях книг это исправление?

----------

